# Chara - How much light is needed



## Sulla (Apr 9, 2009)

Does any one know how much light Chara needs to grow? Also generally how does it do in a tank compared to ponds and rivers? Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## xavierj123 (Aug 24, 2008)

Boy, that's the "six-million dollar" question. There are a lot of opinions out there in never-never land. For sure, it depends on the depth and dimensions of your tank, also the types of plants you try to grow. There are low light, medium light and plants that require bright light. There is also the problem of so many different kinds of algae that are encouraged by light. Currently, I am entertaining the idea of down sizing my lighting on a 55 gallon tank from 10000k to 6700k as I read that 10000k grows algae. I have two aquariums and only the one with the 10000k is growing algae. The other aquarium is algae free, beautiful, not that the algae is not beautiful in its own right-----but I hate it growing on my beautiful plants. Good luck in all your lighting research. Let me know if you find the perfect lighting factors.


----------



## Sulla (Apr 9, 2009)

You also forgot to throw in how watts are a terrible measure of light. haha


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That's interesting that you wish to grow _Chara_. That stuff is pretty neat, but I think that it is generally considered a pest in aquariums. Where did you acquire it?


----------



## Sulla (Apr 9, 2009)

Well I just thought I would experment some with it. 

I got it from a small pound where its the main plant.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

i imagine that it's not too picky. if you can you ought to post some pictures when you get it set up.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Chara is a beautiful looking thing. I find it more beautiful than many plants actually.

A word of advice - if you put Amano shrimp in the tank they will eat all of the Chara in no time. 

--Nikolay


----------



## Sulla (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up on the amano shrimp

Oh and here is a picture of some in a tank.


----------

